# Just passed my driving test



## shashi101 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi all I am currently in London and have a brand new shiny UK driving license (1 month). Never needed a car in London so did not bother taking a test but thought i had better address before I left for Dubai (August). Couple of questions which were not addressed in the sticky in relation to new drivers

1. Can I convert my license to the dubai one immediately or do I need to hold it for a set period first.

2. Whilst I am waiting for my residency is there anywhere I can get a car rental that will rent to new drivers

3. Extra info I am 33 years old (i know its lame that i have only just passed) so no issue with being too young etc.

Apologies if this specific point has been addressed but any help would be gratefully recieved.

Thanks

Sam


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

2. yes, anywhere as you can drive on your foreign licence until you have residency, at which point you must have an Emirates lD.

To be completely safe, get an International Driving permit in the Uk before you leave as renters sometimes ask for them here. They cost £15 and you can get them from specific post offices (Not all so check the Royal mail website)


----------



## Desert_Ed (Jun 16, 2014)

shashi101 said:


> Hi all I am currently in London and have a brand new shiny UK driving license (1 month). Never needed a car in London so did not bother taking a test but thought i had better address before I left for Dubai (August). Couple of questions which were not addressed in the sticky in relation to new drivers
> 
> 1. Can I convert my license to the dubai one immediately or do I need to hold it for a set period first.
> 
> ...


Sam,

I don't think there's a minimum period of time to qualify to exchange the license. So you should be able to swap it fairly easily (assuming you've got a British passport too, otherwise you may have to do the test over here).

One minor point I'd raise is newly qualified drivers may find it harder/more expensive to hire a car.

Ed


----------



## shashi101 (Jul 23, 2014)

thanks i have a uk passport so that should work but i have tried a few rental companies and they have said i need at least six months driving experience. Any companies you could suggest which have less stringent requirements

really appreciate your advice


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Not a specific one but perhaps ask your prospective employer which company they use for their hires and you may get more favourable treatment - I did with mine but that was more about price discounts than the issue of driving experience.


----------



## arzuae (Jul 23, 2014)

shashi101 said:


> thanks i have a uk passport so that should work but i have tried a few rental companies and they have said i need at least six months driving experience. Any companies you could suggest which have less stringent requirements
> 
> really appreciate your advice


They still can give you rent a car, but without insurance what is risky in your case as a new driver


----------



## compynei (Jan 2, 2014)

Don't envy you, I've been driving 9 years and still found it tricky over here to start with so wouldn't like to be driving as a new driver over here!

Once you get your UAE license how would they know how long you have been a holder as it doesn't cross reference your UK license.

The only thing I noted was when I rented my car with UAE license it had a larger excess on than initially quoted. When I queried this they said it was because I had held my license less than a year. When I provided my UK license they reverted the condition back to the original. 
So in short, maybe just be prepared for a bigger excess should you be involved in an accident?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

It is possible to protect yourself against having to pay out any excess, in my case as long as I get a police report then there is NO excess. I did it that way in the beginning when having visited a country and needing to hire a car I found that it always made handing the car back whilst heading for a flight out without any grief as worth the little additional cost.

However, I have had mine since 1979 (yeah, yeah - I know - how'd ya get the zimmer frame in easily?)


----------

